# How do you pronounce Boudreaux



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My friend moved out in the boondocks.. lol Her neighbor down the street breeds ADBA pit bulls. We were talking about his dogs. She had a pup off of him which was a blue and is supposed to be of Bordeaux bloodlines. She said her neighbor has made claims that he knows Mr.Bordeaux himself, who lives in Louisiana. She was pronouncing it "boo-drew" I said do you mean "boar doh" (like the french mastiff) She said "no he knows the guy and that is how they pronounce it. Now I'm just calling it the way I see it, but who's right? lol I went on to say "Oh well he must have told you about the Bordeaux's getting raided and how all their dogs were put to sleep" She said that she did know about it. 

Anyway, the guy apparently let her have the pup because he said Mr. Bordeaux told him they didn't want any blue dogs in the bloodlines. I said if the dog he is keeping is already producing blue dogs than there is still a chance that this color will pop up. She said "well blue comes from bullies" And again I told her "no blue comes from a diluted black, and your lighter blue dog comes from blue on blue breeding" That was pretty much the end of the convo because this girl is hard to get stuff through too. 

So do you guys think my friends neighbor is totally full of it?? I'm guessing so....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Forgive me "Boudreaux"  lol Now I can't even spell it!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I always thought it was boar-doh , but I could be wrong


----------



## Chump (Nov 20, 2010)

I know some of his relatives. They pronounce it Boo-drow.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chump said:


> I know some of his relatives. They pronounce it Boo-drow.


Really??? Well I have been humbled.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Chump said:


> I know some of his relatives. They pronounce it Boo-drow.


Yupp that's how I've always heard it said.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So what do you guys think about the blue dog thing in the story? I don't tend to believe what most people tell me because... I'm very skeptical... lol


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

boo-dro. yesindeedy


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

There is no "rare" pit bull color. And the color of a dog's nose does not indicate it is a certain "type" of pit bull. Color is simply an expression of genetic code concerning coat color.

It might surprise you to learn that today the so called "rare blue pit bull" is in fact not rare, and not a pit bull! The blue color is a dilute of black, and occurs in the American Staffordshire breed. How it popped up in those dogs is any one's guess. Blue is a mastiff color, not a bulldog color. (There are no blue English bulldogs, but the English mastiff did used to come in blue, as do some other mastiff breeds). (Diane Jessup)

*Here is what Louis Colby has to say about the "blue" dogs, and I can't think of any better authority: "As a boy growing up, and listening to multiple conversations between my father and visitors such as Collagan, Heinzl Vose, Donovan, and other dogmen from all over the country..never did the word blue appear. There never was a blue Colby dog in my father's yard, nor mine.To my knowledge there was never a blue colored dog reported in any match or sporting event." *


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

I've seen some hypocrites before, but Diane Jessup is by far the
hippiest critter i ever seen.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes ma'am. I'm from Louisiana.

We say it.... boo-dro. 

Boudreaux.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The Boudreaux family of dogs tend to be black ... Since blue is a dilute of black it's possible for 2 black dogs to throw a blue one. It happens sometimes. Here is a pedigree of a blue dog who is a Boudreaux/Garner bred dog both parents were black.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [46197] :: TITAN ROOK'S GHOST


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Padlock said:


> I've seen some hypocrites before, but Diane Jessup is by far the
> hippiest critter i ever seen.


I absolutely agree with you. The only reason I quoted anything from her site is because of what Colby had to say about blue dogs. Blue is a mastiff color not bulldog so just because she is a hypocrite doesn't make that any less true. Ah, I probably could have found a different source for that, but I took the above post from something I posted a long time ago.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol i think i was thinkin of the breed of dog bourdeaux not the blood line, so i have no clue how the bloodline is pronounced lol { well i guess i do now from reading this}


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lol i think i was thinkin of the breed of dog bourdeaux not the blood line, so i have no clue how the bloodline is pronounced lol { well i guess i do now from reading this}


It's okay Rangel Dangel. You're








We forgive you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lmfao , nice lauren


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> lmfao , nice lauren


I've been waiting to use that one for a hot minute yo


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I absolutely agree with you. The only reason I quoted anything from her site is because of what Colby had to say about blue dogs. Blue is a mastiff color not bulldog so just because she is a hypocrite doesn't make that any less true. Ah, I probably could have found a different source for that, but I took the above post from something I posted a long time ago.


no need to explain. facts are where you find them. i just
had to voice my disdain for the fed informant.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Fantastic post Tara.... blue is not a separate color in its own, colors are colors coat patterns are coat patterns. 

Back to the OP, I've always pronounced it Boodrow


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Padlock said:


> no need to explain. facts are where you find them. i just
> had to voice my disdain for the fed informant.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The Boudreaux family of dogs have produced blue dogs this is FACT! I don't know what Diane Jessup is talking about saying it's only an amstaff color because that is completely FALSE.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> The Boudreaux family of dogs tend to be black ... Since blue is a dilute of black it's possible for 2 black dogs to throw a blue one. It happens sometimes. Here is a pedigree of a blue dog who is a Boudreaux/Garner bred dog both parents were black.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [46197] :: TITAN ROOK'S GHOST


Thanks for this posting, any chance there was some bully mixed in this breeding? lol

Back to the thread... I have only read about these bloodlines online and have not met many people into the breed like I am. So I just called it how I saw it. It's good to know how it's actually pronounced. :woof:

And I know there are no rare colors. I am still confused, Given Sadies link and Laurens post, they are very contradictive of one another. How is anyone to truly know? I know this has been a pretty hot topic in the past, on whether or not there were any blue colored dogs back in the day.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres another question, if you are continuously breed black to black do you have more chance to come up with a blue colored dog?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue is a recessive mutation, meaning that both parents have to be carrying the gene [though I don't think they have to be showing the gene] for the pups to have the gene. A dog with nothing but black and buckskin in 5 generations can produce a blue dog if bred with another dog that has the mutated gene for it. 3/4% of the pups will be black. But a dog will not SHOW 'blue' unless it carries both recessive genes for the trait... aka you can't tell if your black dog carries the gene without a genetic test.

but this is just touching the surface of the genetics of dilution.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thanks for this posting, any chance there was some bully mixed in this breeding? lol
> 
> Back to the thread... I have only read about these bloodlines online and have not met many people into the breed like I am. So I just called it how I saw it. It's good to know how it's actually pronounced. :woof:
> 
> And I know there are no rare colors. I am still confused, Given Sadies link and Laurens post, they are very contradictive of one another. How is anyone to truly know? I know this has been a pretty hot topic in the past, on whether or not there were any blue colored dogs back in the day.


Hell no honey! That's a bulldog!! 100% Here are some more

Blue GR CH Soga

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [231848] :: BELLON CLUB'S SOGA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [135491] :: E.MIRANDA'S GRIS A.K.A SUSANO

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [319846] :: BARRERA'S SCARAMUSH

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178895] :: J.K.DEAL'S BLUE


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good post Sadie. Here is another plausible question. I have read a lot that blue comes from Amstaffs. But Amstaffs come from APBT's originally. Was the Amstaff gene pool ever open to other breeds? If not... it would be logical to say... if Amstaffs and APBT share the same DNA... then blue would be entirely possible in APBT. Perhaps it became more prevalent in the Amstaff because it was more prized and sought after of a color when it became a fad, and since Amstaffs are bred for show, they were probably breeding for this color. Since APBT were traditionally bred for working, looks aside... it was probably less seen in the APBT. But thats not to say they were never out there. Perhaps some blue dogs were born from game dogs, but did not perform well in the box so they were no stories told about them?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well I think you could know it was true by looking at the past. Wolves look like wolves they aren't usually blue and red. There aren't a huge amount that are even solid. I don't believe I've ever seen a short haired wolf either. So how did we get all the current breeds we have from wolves? Genetic mutations. Some pop up and we selectively bred for them, but you don't have to selectively breed for mutations to pop up. Since blue is diluted black to me it's really easy to see how it comes up. Perhaps just like now a days when there are problems with lines people like to try and hide them. It would be very easy for those old dog men to cull specific colored pups before anyone ever knew of them.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> The Boudreaux family of dogs have produced blue dogs this is FACT! I don't know what Diane Jessup is talking about saying it's only an amstaff color because that is completely FALSE.


Ah, I was going off more what Colby said than Jessup.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Heres another question, if you are continuously breed black to black do you have more chance to come up with a blue colored dog?


From what I have seen the chance is greater but still both parents have to be carrying the gene for blue to show up. So lines like Boudreaux that is known to primarily throw black dogs this is where you will most likely see the blue dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Hell no honey! That's a bulldog!! 100% Here are some more
> 
> Blue GR CH Soga
> 
> ...


Those are some fine looking dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> From what I have seen the chance is greater but still both parents have to be carrying the gene for blue to show up. So lines like Boudreaux that is known to primarily throw black dogs this is where you will most likely see the blue dogs.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: That's what I would imagine.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Hell no honey! That's a bulldog!! 100% Here are some more
> 
> Blue GR CH Soga
> 
> ...


Good post, Sadie! Thanks for the info!



Shes Got Heart said:


> Good post Sadie. Here is another plausible question. I have read a lot that blue comes from Amstaffs. But Amstaffs come from APBT's originally. Was the Amstaff gene pool ever open to other breeds? If not... it would be logical to say... if Amstaffs and APBT share the same DNA... then blue would be entirely possible in APBT. Perhaps it became more prevalent in the Amstaff because it was more prized and sought after of a color when it became a fad, and since Amstaffs are bred for show, they were probably breeding for this color. Since APBT were traditionally bred for working, looks aside... it was probably less seen in the APBT. But thats not to say they were never out there. Perhaps some blue dogs were born from game dogs, but did not perform well in the box so they were no stories told about them?


Good questions too!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, I was going off more what Colby said than Jessup.


Pitbullmamanatl Old dog men culled anything blue that is why you won't hear any mention of blue dogs being matched back then. It was more so ignorance on there behalf but make no mistake blue dogs showed up then in APBT's and they show up now. The difference is dog men don't purposely try to produce blue dogs .... That is why it's not as common in the breed. Once you start breeding for it on purpose it's really not so hard to reproduce.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe it's pronounced Bor-Doh.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Pitbullmamanatl Old dog men culled anything blue that is why you won't hear any mention of blue dogs being matched back then. It was more so ignorance on there behalf but make no mistake blue dogs showed up then in APBT's and they show up now. The difference is dog men don't purposely try to produce blue dogs .... That is why it's not as common in the breed. Once you start breeding for it on purpose it's really not so hard to reproduce.


Ah, thank you for clearing that up girl!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I believe it's pronounced Bor-Doh.


No, it is "Boo-Dro"


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No, it is "Boo-Dro"


You are 100% correct. I worked with a Boudreaux from Louisiana and he was French Creole. He was no relation to Floyd.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes it's boo-dro


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Since only a black nose is accepted in the AKC, I am going to assume it's because the gene pool for the AKC Am. Staff was closed in the seventies which is why the Blue dogs surfaced more frequently than in any other registry.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah but here is the thing blue dog's cant genetically have a black nose even AKC blue staff's have blue noses some are so dark they look black but they are not. Look at the description for the blue color in the Amstaff

Am Staff Network


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

i thought it was BOAR-DOE


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Show me more than 3 gamedogs then i will decide if blue is apbt


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Yeah but here is the thing blue dog's cant genetically have a black nose even AKC blue staff's have blue noses some are so dark they look black but they are not. Look at the description for the blue color in the Amstaff
> 
> Am Staff Network


I know blue dogs go with blue noses. Has the AKC always accepted blue noses? as far as I knew they didn't... or it's a fault one way or another...

Here's the AKC standards for the Am. Staff. At the end of the description of the head it says "nose definitely black"

American Kennel Club - American Staffordshire Terrier

since the black gene is carried within all am staffs, is it safe to assume that the black gene as a whole mutates much quicker when breeding for a specifically black nose?

EDIT: not mutates much quicker, but the diluted gene surfaced regularly sooner than the dogs with the open gene pool


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I know blue dogs go with blue noses. Has the AKC always accepted blue noses? as far as I knew they didn't... or it's a fault one way or another...
> 
> Here's the AKC standards for the Am. Staff. At the end of the description of the head it says "nose definitely black"
> 
> ...


Yeah they will accept a blue dog it's on there color list  under amstaff ...

http://www.akc.org/breeds/american_staffordshire_terrier/color_markings.cfm


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The blue thing again?... two different blues.. Blue is a slang term among ppl and breeders and Carver worked with Swinford for swinford blues so its not unthinkable the rumors of a carver dog with hung papers and carrying that BLUE trait is not unthinkable. THAT BEING SAID... Among game dog breeders of back when, there is a slate blue or slate black which is that throw back blue color that reflects blue as well as red; and makes the black dog shimer blue or purple.. KG420's Dosia for example.. Black is a pigmentation of red on the genetic color spectrum.. So there are blues that come up as Sadie said, however its not that RE/GOTTI and CHAOS BLUE its BLACK that shimers diferently.

COLBY IS RIGHT... and its the GREY hair dog we call BLUE hes referring to, not the slate blue but ppl hear blue and FLY with it.... Yeah I gotta blue... ((sigh))


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I know blue dogs go with blue noses. Has the AKC always accepted blue noses? as far as I knew they didn't... or it's a fault one way or another...
> 
> Here's the AKC standards for the Am. Staff. At the end of the description of the head it says "nose definitely black"
> 
> ...





American_Pit13 said:


> The AKC does not hold to it standards as many AKC Amstaffs have made CH and GRCH that are Blue and of course Blue nosed.
> 
> CH. Kan Trace Uriah Heep
> 
> ...


........................................


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Yeah they will accept a blue dog it's on there color list  under amstaff ...
> 
> American Kennel Club - Breed Colors and Markings


Eh, I reckon they need to revise their standards that say the nose has to be definitely black.

FH, I don't quite understand how there could be two different blues... i mean i can see the shade difference between them, but i would think the mutated gene is the same mutated gene in all of the canismajor.

I'm not saying they are the same dog, i'm just saying the gene is the same.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Me and Firehazard don't agree on that LOL .. Blue is Blue it doesn't matter how light or dark there are different shades of blue. But they are all still Blue.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

American_Pit13 said:


> ........................................


Good post, i didn't see that one. Eh, it frustrates me when registries make a standard and go against it. I still say they need to update it if it's not a fault.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

boo-drow, I live in Louisiana and that is how we say it lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Good post, i didn't see that one. Eh, it frustrates me when registries make a standard and go against it. I still say they need to update it if it's not a fault.


I just posted it in another thread that was a similar question lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah.... thats about the only thing we don't agree on and if you read our last discussion we REAALLLY dont agree, LOL  but you know I got nuttin but love for ya...

First blue dog is registry ... RIGHT????

http://www.gopitbull.com/338654-post2.html

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [59171] :: LIGHTNER'S COLORADO IMP II


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I supposed had Boudreaux blue nosed white dog one time a long time ago, lol half empty peds on his sire and dam too.. bah.. who knows what that was and I know alot of good dogs have similar peds, but all that means is it could produce something that could WIN! Like the fighting bull terrier Tudors had, black tan and white .. but when your breeding for mentality the color don't mean much..

I am dealing with hammond now and his dogs are pure Alligator basically BOUDREAUX and his dog are black, red, black that reflects CHOCOLATE hmmm, and black/tan brindles he calls asphalt.. all his dogs are black or black brindled white with black spots on his outcrossed dogs one real nice red nosed dog. NO BLUE like BLUE in the sense of gray hair like the chaos or gotti BLUE DOGS.. Hammonds has the purest boudreaux left JMO

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=188314


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Yeah.... thats about the only thing we don't agree on and if you read our last discussion we REAALLLY dont agree, LOL but you know I got nuttin but love for ya...


:goodpost: LOL I know I got nothing but love for you too


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*agreed*



brandileigh080 said:


> Yes ma'am. I'm from Louisiana.
> 
> We say it.... boo-dro.
> 
> Boudreaux.


yup we say aloy pf crazy stuff down here in the bayou:rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

My name is French too.. Chevalley prouncouned Sha Vall E, the first variant of Chevallier Sha vall Yeah, over 2000 yrs old. Boudreaux is Boo-dro as depicted above.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> i thought it was BOAR-DOE


thats the wine,from Bordeaux France.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

ok... i might be totally here, because i don't have near the game dog knowledge, but i thought there was an irish staffie/irish bull terrier or something like that before these dogs even started to be developed here that was mainly a "blue" bull bating dog.

and yes with the above... its Boo-drough.. 
Bou... not Bor like bordeux (but i think thats already been cleared up)


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the relic,blue pauls,they were notoriously A gypsy breed of dog.thats how they became so well known throughout.gypsy were into any assortment of clandestine activity.they actually gamed them.
I once had a friend in Miramar fl. and his family was gypsies.his mom and GM told great storiues of their escapades.
they were card and palm readers,and I was made to believe.through proof and perticipation.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

william williamson said:


> the relic,blue pauls,they were notoriously A gypsy breed of dog.thats how they became so well known throughout.gypsy were into any assortment of clandestine activity.they actually gamed them.
> I once had a friend in Miramar fl. and his family was gypsies.his mom and GM told great storiues of their escapades.
> they were card and palm readers,and I was made to believe.through proof and perticipation.


blue paul... thats the name i was thinking of, i tired to google it and got the irish staffie thing. anyways i was just thinking that if these dogs came over during the time the breed was being created, it would just show that there were blue dogs way back when... i believe the pics that i saw of a blue paul looked very much like an apbt

i know its wikipedia... but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Paul_Terrier


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Son histoire
This is cool but not totally correct.

(WHATS BEING FORGOTTEN) Colby says BLUE is a mastif color, I AGREE.. MASTIFF are BANDOGS which are PIT dogs inbred to be big WAR DOGS and PROPERTY DOGS The BLUE PAUL WAS USED AS A WAR DOG!! Like the bandogges of Old, the BLUE PAUL is one of the same and all that half and half is hind sight as the FIRST TERRIER REGISTERED were inbred from PIT BULLDOGS and those terriers looked just like Flamtrees crew, BRIGHT RED SNIPEY dogs, I POSTED THAT PIC NOT TO LONG AGO ON ANOTHER DISCUSSION.

AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER is a game bred dog its above all other "fighting" dogs as its a "match" dog; like a boxer almost perbatum'.. Thats why Colby and game dog men stand on that, the APBT is not A MAN DOG, it is NOT A WAR DOG.. BUT GREAT WAR DOGS COME FROM THE CROSSES!!!! BLUE PAUL WAS A MIXED BREED, and of course its in the APBT registry of dogs however its not likely in game dogs because that is a MASTIFF or BANDOGGE trait.. Not a Game dog trait, and the APBT is the ONLY GAME bred dog on the MAP! Thats that.. Thus why game dog men of old call that BLACK that shimers both Slate Black or Slate Blue.. Its not the same.. don't get it confused. IF COLBY, STRATTON, ROCCA, FARON, HEINZEL, HAMMONDS, NORROD, and all these men agree on that then THEY must be IDIOTS and the BLUE breeders of TODAY are contributing a great value to preserving the American Game Dog. Bah..


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

j-crash said:


> blue paul... thats the name i was thinking of, i tired to google it and got the irish staffie thing. anyways i was just thinking that if these dogs came over during the time the breed was being created, it would just show that there were blue dogs way back when... i believe the pics that i saw of a blue paul looked very much like an apbt
> 
> i know its wikipedia... but Blue Paul Terrier - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


hence,why I won't debate wrangle or argue the point of color and game.
I've seen blue dogs go,just like any other.and had they not been culled from the git,how many could have proven up?
my bitch now,I'd bet you my life,hand you my head before my body hits the ground,she'd go,and she'd scratch.
how do I know?I been lookin at the as$ end of many A dog crossin the box in my past,and she has the same persona,energy and that "thing" you look for.
I don't care what anyone knows,when you got a pit,and you don't have that full experience some of us got,and you describe a nature or trait you see,when your done 'splainin it,to a dogger,you've described tennacity.that base plateau that is rooted in every "go" pit bull.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> Son histoire
> This is cool but not totally correct.
> 
> (WHATS BEING FORGOTTEN) Colby says BLUE is a mastif color, I AGREE.. MASTIFF are BANDOGS which are PIT dogs inbred to be big WAR DOGS and PROPERTY DOGS The BLUE PAUL WAS USED AS A WAR DOG!! Like the bandogges of Old, the BLUE PAUL is one of the same and all that half and half is hind sight as the FIRST TERRIER REGISTERED were inbred from PIT BULLDOGS and those terriers looked just like Flamtrees crew, BRIGHT RED SNIPEY dogs, I POSTED THAT PIC NOT TO LONG AGO ON ANOTHER DISCUSSION.
> ...


as with the uprightness of man from the cro-magnon,our differences in the teeth etc.
theirs a genetic tic and trait of several breeds with which the pit has in it's make-up.
I've seen dogs,dogs that many would call other than A pit.and thats because they throw back.
why we even had one in the carolinas,that folk swore was A dang lab.
we never fought him,yet we stopped alot of dogs in rolls.
long curled back tail,bristly hair on it,and he had 500 teeth,or you'd think so anyway.he cut dogs,crushing bite and the wind of the open sea.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

> Thats why Colby and game dog men stand on that, the APBT is not A MAN DOG, it is NOT A WAR DOG.. BUT GREAT WAR DOGS COME FROM THE CROSSES!!!! BLUE PAUL WAS A MIXED BREED, and of course its in the APBT registry of dogs however its not likely in game dogs because that is a MASTIFF or BANDOGGE trait.. Not a Game dog trait, and the APBT is the ONLY GAME bred dog on the MAP! Thats that.. Thus why game dog men of old call that BLACK that shimers both Slate Black or Slate Blue.. Its not the same.. don't get it confused. IF COLBY, STRATTON, ROCCA, FARON, HEINZEL, HAMMONDS, NORROD, and all these men agree on that then THEY must be IDIOTS and the BLUE breeders of TODAY are contributing a great value to preserving the American Game Dog.


There is an occasional nice slate blue dog in gamebred litters however BLUE dogs and BLUE APBT breeders are breeding mastiffs. 80lbs average dogs and UP is in the BANDOGGE range.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Firehazard said:


> There is an occasional nice slate blue dog in gamebred litters however BLUE dogs and BLUE APBT breeders are breeding mastiffs. 80lbs average dogs and UP is in the BANDOGGE range.


I would never have an 80# dog,and the only thing that came close was A 80# crackhead girlfriend,


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I would never have an 80# dog,and the only thing that came close was A 80# crackhead girlfriend,


:rofl: oh you can't catch no crackhead.. Chickenheads.. LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> There is an occasional nice slate blue dog in gamebred litters however BLUE dogs and BLUE APBT breeders are breeding mastiffs. 80lbs average dogs and UP is in the BANDOGGE range.


Then how does one explain a dog like PK Lisa, owns? She has some little bitty blue colored dogs. This does not look very Mastiff to me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Megan they were right it is pronounced Boo-drow. My friends ex has that same last name spelled the same way and that's how they say it too. Just what was said before. Twp black dogs can throw a blue if they both carry the recessive gene for it. Dosia's litter for example. Both parents were black, actually the sire looked kinda seal like Dosia. The pups came out black with white markings. There were two fawn pups with black masks. And one odd looking little guy. As they got bigger the odd pup was actually a slate blue. I have seen both of the parents peds and I don't believe they cheated with any other breed. In fact the guy who owns the parents took over the dogs for his dad who passed away. He was very into the breed and from talking to his son and family I think he was truly trying to keep them pure. They had a long convo with me about Gotti and the mixing of breeds, and how he felt like he ruined the image of the APBT and now no one knows what a real APBT is. I'm not sure if the old guy was ever a true dogman but it was obvious that he had many many years raising these dogs. I have also gotten a lot of  for how big my boy is, and how that must make him a bully. I can say with confidence there is no bullies in his bloodline. Many people have different opinions on blue and so it will always be a debate.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Lisa is a category all to her own.. She is consistantly proving and pushing her dogs to earn titles and in no way can she be compared to the general masses who know sht of the breed.. Yeah. .Typhoon is a little TALL.. LOL still earning titles but again.. THE FIRST MASTIFFS LOOKED LIKE GIANT PIT BULLS and were called a slew of different names...

I know Typhoon is hell on wheels in the agility and can probably do a K9 run or two, LOL  but as excellent as she is, JMO, she is a bandogg. (APBTS that are Chaos, Whopper,Giant, Camelot and working class XL Bully JMO are bandoggs, and GO VERY WELL TOGETHER even tossing in the occasional monster redboy or boudreaux dog still bandoggs..) If she was proven, then that would prove me to have a size 12 shoe to eat. I was waiting for someone to mention PK's dogs, but she is one of few ppl IMO that can properly evaluate APBTs and the breedings to produce dogs of a sound mind, because the body will do what the mind tells it..

Our Dogs - Chimera Kennels



















ALL DOGS PICTURED ARE SWINFORDs........ Essentially they are all bandogges. They can intermingle breeding wise because they are all so much the same, the difference is the APBT is bred for mentality not for color. Certain colors aren't associated with game bred dogs, Thus COLBYs, Strattons, and many other views.....................


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I know Floyd Boudreaux well. A very soft spoken southern Gentleman. Makes all the south La shows and some of the other shows as well. My husband was born and raised in Lafayette, La and introduced me to him over 20 yrs ago now. 
BOO-DROW is correct. My avatar Mikey's uncle was on Floyds yard and killed by HSUS.


----------

